# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم gsm-finder dongle تحديثات :  Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.7 (Samsung -Read Pattern lock / Direct unlock

## mohamed73

_Gsm Finder Dongle Ver 3.1.7 _  _(Samsung - Read Pattern lock / Direct unlock ) _ _First In The World__  Hello Best regards to all our customers, we are pleased to inform you new update SGFTool iS Ready.! _  *** SGF Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update **  [+] MSL DIRECT UNLOCK OMAP ANDROID  - Direct Unlock Remove all simlocks - All versions supported  - No required patch  - No unsupported versions - Super fast and Safe  - Add Flash files samsung on support area    [+] READ PATTERN LOCK BY USB ALL ANDROID...! [FIRST IN THE WORLD]  - Now add read pattern lock, No remove pattern lock  - Without flashing you can read pattern lock - Not lose any data from phone  - Support ONLY BY USB Cable  - Phone List Supported Fast Direct Unlock.  GT-B6520  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-B7300  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-B7330  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB* *First In The World* *GT-B7350  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB* *First In The World* *GT-B7510  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB* *First In The World* *GT-B7510L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB* *First In The World* *GT-B7610  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-B7620  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5500  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5500B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5500L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5500M Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5503  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5503B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5503T Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5508  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5510  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5510L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5510T Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5700  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5700E Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5700L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5800  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I5801  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I6410  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I6500  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I7110  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I7500  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I7500u Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8000  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8150  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8150B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8320  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8330  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8510  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8520  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8700  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I8910  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-I9001  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-I857  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-I900  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-I908  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-I917  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SC-01B    Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5570  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5570B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5570L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5578  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5660  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5660B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5660M Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5670  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5670B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5670L Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5830  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5830B Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S5838  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S6500  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S6500D Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World GT-S7500  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T499  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T499V Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T499Y Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T589  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T589R Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T679  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T679m Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T939  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World SGH-T969  Fast Direct Unlock/Read Pattern Lock BY USB First In The World 
** Berry  Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update **   [+] New 2000 PRD Updated now total 10076 PRD to MEP supported    ** Download Tool Gsm-Finder Details Update ** [+] Added LG flashfiles  (HOME/Main_Software/LG) [+] Added Samsung Fimrwares   (HOME/Main_Software/Samsung) [+] Added Samsung Fimrwares   (HOME/Main_Software/HTC)  Changes made :  G6150 and G7010 change to Huawei G6609, Huawei G7050
zte and zing unlock via imei calculation error fixed    General  
Easy Gui 
Easy Credits management 
Multiplatform tool
Semi Auto activation system 
Free 10 credits
Free 2GB download 
Standalone features ==================================================  ======== Code tool: 
Offline code calculator;
(Via imei )ZTE : 31 models supported          
(Via imei )Huawei modem: 39 models supported  
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 32 models                 
Online code calculator;
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel: 319models with PIDS   -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel android:25 models         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)Alcatel modems:15 models         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Amoi:2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via hash )BIOS Series:16 series                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Coral:6 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Dell: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Doro:8 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Huawei:74 models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits) 
(Via imei )Iphone Readinfo& lock status               - (PC-need credits /DONGLE-no credits) 
(Via imei )Orange:13 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )KPN: 2 models                                    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )LG Argentina 2011:28 models             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Micromax modems:9 models               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola:22 models                            -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Motorola Argentina 2011:21 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Samsung Argentina 2011:31 models    -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )SFR: 33 models                                  -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei  & pid)TCL:15 models                         -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )TMN: 10 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )T-mobile:5 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)           
(Via imei )Vodaphone:32 models                       -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Various:14 models                             -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Vk mobile:2 models                          -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)
(Via imei )Zte :74 models                                 -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  Code tool by cable 
(Via cable )Huawei:7  models                               -(PC-need credits/DONGLE-need credits)  ==================================================  ======= Finder tool: 
(Database)IC compatibility: 13 types                 
(Database)Lcd compatibility : 830 types           
(Database)Cables compatibility: 2038 types         
(Database)Battery compatibility: 1196 types       
(Database)ASIC compatibility: 112 types           
(Database)Flex compatibility: 629 types              
(Database)TACFAC brand & model: 26921       
(Database)Help codes                                      
(Database)Hard reset                                          ==================================================  ========== Berry tool: (Standalone) 
(USB)Manual & Auto detect Blackberry models.
(USB)Auto detect model, even if for dead phone.
(USB)Can use Manual or Auto Select Firmware
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by mep :260 mep supported  
(Via imei & mep)Unlock by prd :10076prd supported  
(USB)Factory setting reset                                          
(No cable)Engineering screen code calculator              
(USB)Wipe file system ( one click job)                       
(USB)Read mep code by cable ( one click job)
(USB)Nuke (one click job)
(USB)Load Rapid Installer  ( Exclusive)
(USB)Load Carrier Installer 
(USB)Load files (MFI/SFI &APP)  (Exclusive)
(USB)Auto fill (Exclusive)
(USB)Read info with more details  (Exclusive)
(Database)MFI finder (Exclusive)8876prd supported
(Database)Model to MFI finder  (Exclusive)
(USB)Read boot info (Exclusive )
(USB)Enter Test mode (Exclusive)
(USB)Read full flash 
(USB)Restart phone 
(USB)Wipe APP( one click job)  
(USB)Unlock mep0
(USB)Read Flash file info (SFI/MFI/APP)-(exclusive)
(USB)Clear Mep
(USB)Fix USB    ==================================================  ==========   Nk tool: (Standalone) 
BB5; 
(Fbus)Sl1,Sl2,Sl3 SX4 Authorization           - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Read BCM Unique ID                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Sl1,SL2,SL3 SD Repair                   - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Simlock RPL                      - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)SL1,Sl2 Generate Nck code            - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(No cable)SL3 NCK Calculator(AfterBF) - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)     
(Fbus&USB)Read PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write PM(from-to address)   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read full PM                         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 120                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Read PM 308                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read Ask                                        - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Write rpl                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Counter reset (rapido)           - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)CHK                                              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK KEYB               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Send NCK F-bus                - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)   
(Fbus&USB Reset security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Read security code              - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus&USB)Set full factory defaults         - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus&USB)Reset Life timer                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing Rap3g V3                        - (PC-not support/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv2              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv3              -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapido                 -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rap3Gv4             -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus) Read unique id Rapuyama            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB) Read unique id Xgold213            -(PC-not supported yet/DONGLE-no credits) 
DCT4;                  
(Fbus)Read PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)write PM(from-to address)          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Read full PM                               - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 120                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
(Fbus)Read PM 208                             - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)    
(Fbus)Reset security code                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Generate mastercode DCT4  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)Calculate Unlock code          - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Write SL rpl DCT4++                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Vibrator ON/OFF                       - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Fbus)Unlock RSA  DCT4++               - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits)
(Via imei)DCT4 IMEI RPL                 - (PC-need credits/DONGLE-no credits) 
BB5 & DCT4;
(Fbus&USB)Scan                                 - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)  
==================================================  ==========   Cdma tool: (Standalone) 
LG:11models
(USB)Unlock                                     - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                    - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
ZTE:1 model
(USB)Spunlock                                  - (PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Readinfo                                   - (PC/DONGLE-no credits) 
Samsung:14 models 
(Uart)Unlock                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(Uart)Rebuilt                                    -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)
(USB)Flashing                                  -(PC/DONGLE-no credits)  ==================================================  ========== SGF tool: 
(USB/Uart)Disable pattern lock(Android)
(USB/Uart)Factory Reset (Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(USB/Uart)Enter Download Mode(Android/Bada/Qualcomm)
(Uart)MSL UNLOCK DIRECT ( OMAP/ QUALCOMM)
(USB) REMOVE GOOGLE ACCOUNT(Android)
(USB/Uart)READ PATTERN LOCK ( ANDROID)
(USB/Uart)INFINEON FACTORY RESET PHONE LOCK ==================================================  ============ Download tool: 
Use CRC  technology- no files will be corrupted if struck in downloading(exclusive )
High speed server - server comes 200Mb port speed with 5TB  capacity 
Path pasting -Can  cut and paste the path for search files (exclusive )
Self login system- no need login any web or no need put any login if connect ur dongle
Que and Resume -Can make upto 1000 files on que if  stop next day can resume file from the balance(exclusive )
File Locate- locate the files in que and save to  mutiple directories(exclusive )
Desitination Path- can choose the desitination of the location
File Request- any files customer request with 64 hours can get inside 99%(exclusive )
Gsmfinder Setup free download folder- every customer any new update no  need download setup with mirror links and all any new gsmfinder setup  will be inside downloader(exclusive )
2GB  Free -every user will have 2gb dowload free + one free setup download folder,gsmfinder setup will not count in 2gb
Easy View of MB   - any user gb or mb balance can display on top of sotware(exclusive )
Easy Recharge system - 1.credits can switched to MB instantly, just need  to press + button , 2. You can add MB by prepaid cards known as  e-downloadings card(exclusive )
Generic file database Collections - Gsmfinder download tools will be  coming all kind of firmwares , boxes softwares , free softwares ,  applications , games , service manuals (exclusive )
2000GB- files collections   ==================================================  ========== Support tool :  
Login for Credits
Distributer and Resseller list 
Credits & activations  ==================================================  ========== Supported interface : 
UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE  
Supported OS:
Windows Xp,2000,vista and 7    Thank you for using Gsm Finder Dongle  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]       More Update Coming Soon !!!  *

----------

